

4 Ceos who are making frugal innovation work - MichBondesio
https://hbr.org/2014/11/4-ceos-who-are-making-frugal-innovation-work

======
MichBondesio
"Frugal innovation is not just about doing more with less but about doing
better with less. It is about creating meaningful products and services that
integrate four core attributes highly valued by Western consumers:
affordability, simplicity, quality, and sustainability."

While this article cites 4 multi-nationals as examples, there's no reason why
a frugal innovation mindset can't be employed by start ups and entrepreneurs
alike, especially in the tech world. In fact, I'd motivate to say it should be
a given.

